# My Apologies...



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

I just wanted to say Im sorry for the 2 posts I put on my thread Components of the Art. 
As I went back and read what I put, I realized that not only was it completly the opposite of what I was trying to convey it went against the reason for my thread to begin with. My heart still feels the same message, but not with the energy put into that post. Im going to try the very best I can, to convey whats in my heart with the same energy. And not an energy of anger, pain and desperation. That was wrong.
I am truly sorry. Thank you all for your understanding. 
Im not sure what to chalk it up too. The Gemini personality, a mom having a bad day, or nothing at all. I dont want to make excuses here, I am just hoping that my lapse of sanity wont effect any friends that can be made here. I am ashamed to see that I did not show the love and compassion I have been taught to show. I guess no matter how hard we try, it sometimes on those sometimes days, doesnt work very well. 
Anyways, again....

Im really really really sorry. 

In the future I will do all I can to completly understand all points of view.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Elayna you are fine and remember some of us have the same problems. I cannot conveye what I want to say most of the time ask anybody.
Terry


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

Elayna said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to say Im sorry for the 2 posts I put on my thread Components of the Art.
> As I went back and read what I put, I realized that not only was it completly the opposite of what I was trying to convey it went against the reason for my thread to begin with. My heart still feels the same message, but not with the energy put into that post. Im going to try the very best I can, to convey whats in my heart with the same energy. And not an energy of anger, pain and desperation. That was wrong.
> ...


 
Elayna, despite what you may think I'm happy you are here.


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you both so much.
*bursting into tears*

You guys are so nice.    

Anyways....LOL.

I do look forward to our little debates with fun and humor.  But I also look forward to just chatting with you all and getting to know you.  

Ok, need a tissue.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 11, 2006)

It's often difficult to convey our thoughts and feelings accurately online. We don't have the advantage of body language, tone of voice, etc. The things that are important to communication face to face. The only thing we can do is try our best to get our point across as intended, and when we realize we may have failed, do our best to clarify.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 11, 2006)

I would agree... I often spend a long time writing a post, then reread it and realize it didn't really say what I meant.  *I* know what I mean, but no one here knows me through anything but what I write.  I have posted on other bulletin boards, where I know some of the people personally, and someone I know in person will write something, and I will know what the person means - and someone else who doesn't know that person except from the bulletin board will read it, and take a totally different way - because if it's someone I know personally, when I read it, I will hear it in my mind as if the person is actually talking to me - I can't do that with people I've never met.  I can't count the number of times I've posted something, looked at it, and then hit the "edit" button and changed/added/removed things... and also the number of times that I didn't realize the post didn't read the way I thought I said it, and gave up trying to change it, because I couldn't figure out how.  It happens to everyone - but not everyone owns up to it like you did here.


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Ohh goodness....you all just know how to bring out the water works in me. LOL.  Seriously though, i need more tissue. 

Thanks so much everyone.
Kacey...
I tottaly know what you mean about the one on one personall thing. With me its worse.  I dont even get out of the house because of our circumstances...so Im just....so....unpeopled.  LOL.
And about me owning up to it.  Well there was no way I could post with my head held high if i didnt.  I mean...Ohh I was just so rude. .
Anyways...Its all good now....You guys are sooooooo sweet. 


Thanks though.  You guys have made me feel so much better.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

Apologize for what?
No are apologies necessary from what I have read in your posts


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Ohh Xue...

Thank you for that. I really was hoping you wouldnt be mad at me.  I didnt want you to think I didnt understand where you were coming from.  Im glad your not mad.

Like I said before. I just wanted people to understand what I felt. Well I didnt do a very good job at it. 
Ill do better next time. 

Thanks Xue...

Your friend....


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

I gotta go with the crown here.  I don't see any reason for apologies.  And don't beat yourself up for not expressing exactly what you meant.  Happens to everybody at some point or another.

Jeff


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you Jeff.

I really do appreciate it. Im glad you arent mad at me either.  I really do value all your guys imput and opinions.

I appreciate you all for understanding.
Dont worry Im feeling better.   I had chocolate and pepsi.  hehehehe.
  

Thanks everyone....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

Elayna said:
			
		

> Ohh Xue...
> 
> Thank you for that. I really was hoping you wouldnt be mad at me. I didnt want you to think I didnt understand where you were coming from. Im glad your not mad.
> 
> ...


 
Not to worry, I have been mad, well actually many would say I am mad, let me rephrase, I have been angry a couple of times on MT and it is pretty easy to figure out when that happens. You never even came close to making me angry.


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Elanya, if ya want, I'll PM ya a recipe for a chocolate pie that is not only not bad health wise, but actually good for you.  That'll make you even feel better.

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Aug 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Hey Elanya, if ya want, I'll PM ya a recipe for a chocolate pie that is not only not bad health wise, but actually good for you.  That'll make you even feel better.
> 
> Jeff



Ooh, ooh, me, me!!!!  Please!!!!  I *love* chocolate pie, but I never make it because I've seen the ingredient list...

Sorry to 'jack your thread, Elayna!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Ooh, ooh, me, me!!!!  Please!!!!  I *love* chocolate pie, but I never make it because I've seen the ingredient list...
> 
> Sorry to 'jack your thread, Elayna!


Maybe I should just start a thread on it.

Jeff


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Maybe I should just start a thread on it.
> 
> Jeff



Ummm.... Please do!  

- another female chocoholic


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Jeff....You sure do know how to puch a girls buttons.  hehehehe
I would love the recipe.
But seriously though......I think we should start a thread called...

Your favorite recipes.  I think that would be really cool. I already have a few I would love to put down.
If you dont want to start it...Then I will!!!  *sticking toungue out*.

TTYL


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Hey Elanya, if ya want, I'll PM ya a recipe for a chocolate pie that is not only not bad health wise, but actually good for you. That'll make you even feel better.
> 
> Jeff


 
OH SURE!!!!

You ask a question abut Tai Chi and I answer.

You ask another question about Tai Chi and I answer again.

But do I ever get the Chocolate pie recipe offer.

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:cuss:


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL

Well aint that just the way it goes.  LOL.
Never appreciated ha Xue....
Hhehehehehe
You guys are so funny.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Jeesh XS, I was saving my Coq a Vin for you.  Or would you prefer General Tsao's Chicken?

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Besides, Elanya's Avatar is much cuter!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

RATS!!!!

I KNEW I should have gone for the sad faced puppy instead of the taiji for an avatar.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Jeesh XS, I was saving my Coq a Vin
> Jeff


 
I'll go for that.. But you better not use no friggin' cooking wine or I'll nunchaku you.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I'll go for that.. But you better not use no friggin' cooking wine or I'll nunchaku you.


Well, I do cheat a lil bit and use an inexpensive Californian Pinot Noir and not a real burgundy.  That stuff is for drinking.


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

You guys are hilarious....Hehehehehe

Definatly love the recipes coming.  Making me hungry. LOL

I cant do alot of asian food unfourtunatly. Im allergic to large amounts of soy sauce.  I know I know. LOL.  Tottaly sucks.  But small amounts are good.
So any recipes that cater to that, please let me know.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

Elayna said:
			
		

> You guys are hilarious....Hehehehehe
> 
> Definatly love the recipes coming. Making me hungry. LOL
> 
> ...


 
Look for real Northern Chinese style recipes or the type of food you get in Beijing. Not much soy in some of those.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 11, 2006)

_
- another female chocoholic_

Overly repetitve redundancy


----------

